

Ask HN: Good ALGOL 60 codebases to read? - jasondecastro

In light of this recent trend, I&#x27;d like to review a few of these codebases so that I could improve my skills.<p>I&#x27;m not sure if this trend is new or not, but I&#x27;d be pretty damn impressed if someone responds with an actual ALGOL 60 codebase.
======
drallison
The ACM published algorithms in ALGOL in the _Communications of the ACM_
beginning in the 1970's and continuing on from there until the feature moved
to the _ACM Transactions on Mathematical Software_. Programs intended for the
Burroughs 5000 and 6000 series machines were mostly written in ALGOL 60, as
was the operating system. The Computer History Museum has been collecting
programs for historical purposes. See, for example,
[http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/ALGOL/source/nu...](http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/ALGOL/source/numal/).

~~~
dalke
Even though the OP hasn't responded, I'll give you a thumbs up for that find.

------
dalke
Here's "An ALGOL 60 compiler in ALGOL 60 : text of the MC-compiler for the
EL-X8"
[http://oai.cwi.nl/oai/asset/13069/13069A.pdf](http://oai.cwi.nl/oai/asset/13069/13069A.pdf)
(starting at page 29 in the PDF), with context at
[https://repository.cwi.nl/noauth/search/fullrecord.php?publn...](https://repository.cwi.nl/noauth/search/fullrecord.php?publnr=13069)
.

